
Blake's 7: Classic BBC sci-fi to return on Syfy channel - polskibus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-22079232
======
michaelpinto
You young tech geeks should look at this classic: Not just because the writing
and acting were amazing, but you may get a kick out of the character Orac in
the show who is a high level AI device:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orac_(Blakes_7)>

~~~
Someone
Yes, do look at this classic. This, however, is about a remake. They are
throwing around semi-famous names involved, but I would be surprised if it
reached even half the quality of the original.

